# Davis Phinney Foundation Dinner, Saratoga Springs



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

per cyclingnews.com: On Sunday June 12, Lanci's Ristorante in Saratoga Springs, New York is hosting a fund-raising dinner for the Davis Phinney Foundation, which raises money for research into Parkinson's disease. Davis Phinney - himself a Parkinson's sufferer - was one of the US' most successful racers ever with over 300 victories include stages of the Tour de France. Phinney will be present at the dinner, along with local bike maker Ben Serotta and former Phinney team-mate Ron Kiefel, and a mouth-watering menu of Tuscan specialties is on offer.

Tickets are $200, with only 17 spots available. To reserve a seat call Lanci's Ristorante on 518.581.1973 or contact James Morrison at Serotta Cycles 584.8100 ext 101.


----------

